# Sunday show and tell July 18 2021!



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 18, 2021)

So I was asked to start the show tell page from John. Lets see what you have found or bought. Make sure to share with pictures.


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 18, 2021)

bicycle light


----------



## stoney (Jul 18, 2021)

24” Cor Cor pressed steel bus in an unusual color.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 18, 2021)

I picked up this ladies Schwinn Suburban at the Flea Market. I usually don't jump on the step-through bikes, but it was in such good condition, & the price was right!
Date code on head badge is 1978, so a '79 I'm guessin'?









Happy Sunday Yall! 😎


----------



## Barto (Jul 18, 2021)

Had a good week,  NOS HD solo seat, front bumper, rear crash rails, seat spring, saddle bag safety rails and NOS HD rubber foot pads, spot lights with Brackets.  Money was supposed to go to my Hot Rod but the parts are shiny😳!!!  

Schwinn “(Our Own Hardware badged) boys bike with springer and tank! Pretty cool ( most likely up for sale)!  Lastly, got this cool vintage VW gas cap ( Son in Law stocking stuffer!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Racycle and Stearns


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 18, 2021)

Found a box of toys and a Gold Eagle bike that I still can't figure out who made them. And a soapbox derby car. HO Slot cars


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 18, 2021)

Bunch of stuff recently but this was the best…


----------



## kunzog (Jul 18, 2021)

A 1:18 scale model A Roadster and some scale figures to go with it!


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 18, 2021)

Another great week don’t have pics of everything but I got a 1898 kerosene bicycle light with mount 1899 Columbia chainless project 28 inch tubular tire chain tread to match my Spalding chainless project bikes rear tire had a tire fit to my high wheel wow what a difference from the rock hard rubber and I got to meet 2 great guys Brad and Keith  I received the twin flex I bought from the classifieds and a Yoder horn from eBay so it was another great week for me hope all did as well


----------



## kccomet (Jul 18, 2021)

rollfast, has a motorbike vibe for a girls bike


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 18, 2021)

My last 4 bike finds have been girls bikes . But sometimes that’s ok . A barn fresh Elgin Skylark. It needs some work But it’s a good start.  And a couple of tricycles .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

tanksalot said:


> My last 4 bike finds have been girls bikes . But sometimes that’s ok . A barn fresh Elgin Skylark. It needs some work But it’s a good start.  And a couple of tricycles .
> 
> View attachment 1448019
> 
> ...



That's two Skylarks this week! Good to see the stuff is still out there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 18, 2021)

Just a chainguard this week


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 18, 2021)

S


Freqman1 said:


> That's two Skylarks this week! Good to see the stuff is still out there. V/r Shawn



Shawn, goes to show you there still out to be found... just got to be at the right place and the right time!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2021)

this week brought me a saddle to go with the rest until i can get back into the shop


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 18, 2021)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

1-509-230-0613


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 18, 2021)

I picked a variety of non-bike related stuff at an estate of an 100 year old man a few weeks ago — much more not pictured!
The sleds were scored independently…


----------



## catfish (Jul 18, 2021)

Oldbikes said:


> I picked a variety of non-bike related stuff at an estate of an 100 year old man a few weeks ago — much more not pictured!
> The sleds were scored independently…
> View attachment 1448077View attachment 1448078View attachment 1448079View attachment 1448080View attachment 1448081View attachment 1448082View attachment 1448083View attachment 1448084View attachment 1448085View attachment 1448086View attachment 1448087



Nice sleds !!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 18, 2021)

Thanks Catfish, I was happy to find ‘em!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Oldbikes said:


> I picked a variety of non-bike related stuff at an estate of an 100 year old man a few weeks ago — much more not pictured!
> The sleds were scored independently…
> View attachment 1448077View attachment 1448078View attachment 1448079View attachment 1448080View attachment 1448081View attachment 1448082View attachment 1448083View attachment 1448084View attachment 1448085View attachment 1448086View attachment 1448087



I'm digg'n that yellow? and black Sky Plane!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 18, 2021)

Some long-awaited Robert Dean tires finally arrived; he had delays because of lack of materials due to Covid.  I also bought a sweet pair of Columbia pedals.  Coming from auctions are two items I am thrilled to win.  One is an outstanding Excelsior motorcycle advertising piece showing the factory, which is the original Schwinn manufacturing plant (sorry, the auction removed the photos so they will be forthcoming).  The second is: The Wheeler Bicycle Chair front section still retaining the original brass tag and period tires!  This will be fun project.


----------



## RPower (Jul 18, 2021)

Got this frame/for setup on Thursday and slapped some parts on it so I could ride it.  Note that it replaced a similar bike that had a 26/9 skip tooth/3 speed set up that really struggled up the many steep hills here.  I went with a 44/23 speed chain/3 speed set up. on this one and the hills are now doable.  I have an 11 tooth skip tooth cog that I will pair with a 21 or 22 tooth crank down road is this bike stays as the daily rider for awhile.  I put the other bike back together as well. PM me if you have interest in the red bike - 34/35 Westfield/Elgin that looks to have been repainted 40-50 years ago.


----------



## RPower (Jul 18, 2021)

Fenders and bars for 35 Hawthorne, NOS tanks for Shelbys I am building.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 18, 2021)

Some cheap wald fenders.


----------



## nightrider (Jul 18, 2021)

Nothing to show. But I took my daughter and her best friend for a hike-in camping trip. Sipsey wilderness, Alabama. This place is amazing. Tons of waterfalls, rock formations ( took them to "fat man squeeze") and glow worms. Glow worms are only found in NW Alabama and New Zealand. Also found near here, but very rare, is the Black Warrior Water Dog.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 18, 2021)

Not really very exciting, but I realized while driving home with it that I've never spent this much for anything with a license plate.


----------



## blackcat (Jul 18, 2021)

Hello;
Clearing a barn, gift !  😺
Peugeot 125cc P55GL of 1951 and a 30'-40' sled.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## HARPO (Jul 18, 2021)

Boys 20'' Schwinn Typhoon...from the original owner...as bought...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 18, 2021)

Who else saw this one? 
Who else saw why it is more exciting than a mediocre semi restored Envoy?


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 18, 2021)

Look at that brake well what you can see of it


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 18, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Look at that brake well what you can see of it


----------



## Kato (Jul 18, 2021)

@tanksalot 
Congrats on the 2 trike score !!! Are those the metal-scrap duo from Boston area if I remember right?


tanksalot said:


> View attachment 1448026


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 18, 2021)

Yes they where a town away from me.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 18, 2021)

Went to an estate auction bought one bike and it got stolen this morning..by home less...a 1918 columbia double bar. In sloppy red paint.. the went back to day.. hoping to get some things and lady luck prevailed..got a harley ladys bike.. a dayton motobike orig paint. Some early wood fenders. A full box of old bike and motor bike litrature!  Toc racing seats.. pedals and great small morrow box..


----------



## Pondo (Jul 18, 2021)

I’ve been on a bit of a saddle binge lately. Also picked up the carbide lamp and chainguard. 


Also picked this up for $10 for the forks:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 18, 2021)

Late entry this Sunday- excited to score this beauty at auction just a moment ago!


----------



## mrg (Jul 18, 2021)

A few things including a submarine spare parts box, a couple of phones but the best ( and cheapest ) to me was this 61 Schwinn brochure ( a one page foldout ), was looking at it thinking to bad it wasn't a couple of yrs newer with Stingrays when I flipped it over and saw the shop's name " Rost's", the closest shop to me growing up ( not like Russell's Schwinn on the other side of town with row's of new bikes ) just a little lawn Mower & Schwinn shop that I picked out a Violet Ray ( while getting mower parts with my dad ) that didn't show up on Christmas 64 or 65 ( but that's a different story I've told here before ) when I saw that shop name and ask the guy how much ( car swap and not much bike stuff ) and he said kinda slowly 25 ---------cents😏, the only thing better is if it had a purple StingRay in it but does have my 61 Continental I got in 68😎


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Jul 19, 2021)

Thought it was an old fishing reel…

…instead it was an old generator flashlight. Wife and I spent some time with Mr.Cycleplane and his wife for a few hours this past weekend. What a treat for me especially to see all his prewar Schwinn bikes. Amazing collection of not just bikes but smalls and accessories. I learned so much that morning. I could go back again and never tire of looking at his Motorbikes and learning from Tyler. Tyler’s attention to detail about these Schwinn Motorbikes is unreal. As we were leaving his Schwinn Motorbike room, from a distance, I see this old item on the table. “That’s a cool old fishing reel,” I said. “I have a collection of old reels myself.” Tyler then goes and gets the item, and says, “It’s actually an old generator flashlight.” Then he tells me the story of this Dutch wartime flashlight, knijpkat Philips brand, made in the Netherlands. Shows me a book originally written in Dutch, but was translated in English by your one and only Mr. Cycleplane. Hands me an old Philips flashlight, and a vintage looking Philips flashlight box that he helped develop. I love old tools and this flashlight was no exemption. The color, the size, just cool old item. As we were ready to leave, Tyler comes up to me and hands me the knijpkat Philips book, the box with the flashlight inside. “Here you go, it’s yours,” Tyler said. Tyler is so generous, at the Sacramento Swap Meet the other weekend, he walks over to my spot and drops off a box of smalls. Grateful.  Thanks Tyler for an awesome morning hanging out with you.


----------



## Jessenoxen1992 (Jul 23, 2021)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Bunch of stuff recently but this was the best…View attachment 1447996
> 
> 
> View attachment 1447997
> ...



Very nice Glenn !


----------



## tanksalot (Jul 25, 2021)

….,.


----------

